# Cuando el complemento directo es una persona...



## Karlaina

Hello!
I am wondering if someone could help me with a couple of questions I have regarding direct and indirect objects in Spanish...

There are two main points of confusion for me:

1. When the direct object is a person.
"Te conozco," of course, is correct, but could I add "a ti" to the end of it for emphasis? In general, can the personal "a" with the appropriate name, noun, or pronoun be added to a sentence when it is functioning as a direct object, or can this only be done when it functions as an indirect object? In other words, is it incorrect to say, "Te conozco a ti"?

2. When the indirect object is inanimate.
When the indirect object is a thing, it doesn't seem correct to use "le," so what is to be done? For example, how would you translate, "I glued my hand to the door."?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## San

Karlaina said:


> Hello! I am wondering if someone could help me with a couple of questions I have regarding direct and indirect objects in Spanish...
> 
> There are two main points of confusion for me:
> 
> 1. When the direct object is a person.
> "Te conozco," of course, is correct, but could I add "a ti" to the end of it for emphasis? In general, can the personal "a" with the appropriate name, noun, or pronoun be added to a sentence when it is functioning as a direct object, or can this only be done when it functions as an indirect object? In other words, is it incorrect to say, "Te conozco a ti"?


No, it is not. In fact you always must put a "a" in front of a person's name acting as direct object.



> 2. When the indirect object is inanimate. When the indirect object is a thing, it doesn't seem correct to use "le," so what is to be done? For example, how would you translate, "I glued my hand to the door."?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


In "standar" Spanish it does not matter whether the object is animate or not, you use "le" in any case:

Le di una patada (al balón)
Le di una patada (al delantero del equipo contrario).

Your phrase would be something like "Pegué mi mano a la puerta".

I hope this help you.


----------



## Argi

Hi Karlaina!
The sentence "Te conozco a tí" is not correct, it's redundant, if you want to emphasize you should say: "Yo a tí te conozco" sounds more natural.


----------



## Outsider

Karlaina said:


> There are two main points of confusion for me:
> 
> 1. When the direct object is a person.
> "Te conozco," of course, is correct, but could I add "a ti" to the end of it for emphasis? In general, can the personal "a" with the appropriate name, noun, or pronoun be added to a sentence when it is functioning as a direct object, or can this only be done when it functions as an indirect object? In other words, is it incorrect to say, "Te conozco a ti"?


It is *correct*. "Te conozco a ti" is normally said when the speaker wishes to emphasize the object "tú": "I know _you_ (as opposed to everyone else)", or "You, I know".



Karlaina said:


> 2. When the indirect object is inanimate.
> When the indirect object is a thing, it doesn't seem correct to use "le," so what is to be done? For example, how would you translate, "I glued my hand to the door."?


Do not trust your feelings in this case. Indirect objects are precisely what the pronoun "le" is for. (Though in some non-standard dialects it's _also_ used for direct objects that are people.)


----------



## San

Argi said:


> Hi Karlaina!
> The sentence "Te conozco a tí" is not correct, it's redundant, if you want to emphasize you should say: "Yo a tí te conozco" sounds more natural.



Yo te conozco a tí.
Yo a tí te conozco.
Te conozco a tí.
Te conozco.
Yo te conozco.
A tí te conozco.
A tí te conozco yo.

I think all are correct, and it is not difficult, at least for me, to imagine a natural context for each one.


----------



## Karlaina

Mil gracias a todos por sus comentarios.  Me han ayudado bastante.  Entonces, la siguiente traduccio'n seri'a correcta (aunque, tal vez, no completamente lo'gica) ???

*I threw you to the ball.*
*Le te tire'.* (en su forma ma's simplificada)

Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Outsider

Did you perhaps mean to write "I threw you the ball / I threw the ball to you"?


----------



## San

Karlaina said:


> Mil gracias a todos por sus comentarios. Me han ayudado bastante. Entonces, la siguiente traduccio'n seri'a correcta (aunque, tal vez, no completamente lo'gica) ???
> 
> *I threw you to the ball.*
> *Le te tire'.* (en su forma ma's simplificada)
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda!



Te lo tiré. In this case "balón" is direct object.


----------



## Karlaina

Nope!  I know it's not a very logical sentence, but it is supposedly a line from a children's book in which the main character is a tomato.  This phrase, I can only assume, is meant to be directed at the tomato.  It just seemed strange to me to use the "le" when referring to the ball here, but I suppose the ball is probably a personified object... It's likely that it wouldn't sound quite so strange in context.

Thank you, though, Outsider!


----------



## Outsider

No, the translation of "I *threw you* to the ball" is "Le te tiré". 

However, the original sentence makes little sense. Here's a better one:

"I threw you to the wolves."
_Les te tiré._

P.S. To be totally honest, I'm a little uneasy about this translation. Wait for more replies, from native speakers.


----------



## Karlaina

Thank you, so much, Outsider. That answers my question and helps me immensely! Have a wonderful day!

Edit After Viewing More Responses:  It actually looks like we may both be a bit confused! Thanks for you help, though.


----------



## Rayines

Outsider said:


> No, the translation of "I *threw you* to the ball" is "Le te tiré".
> 
> However, the original sentence makes little sense. Here's a better one:
> 
> "I threw you to the wolves."
> _Les te tiré._
> 
> P.S. To be totally honest, I'm a little uneasy about this translation. Wait for more replies, from native speakers.


Oigan chicos: en este caso es imposible usar en ambos casos pronombres reemplazando a los complementeos. "I threw you to the ball" sería "*Te* tiré hacia/contra la pelota". "I threw you to the wolves": "*Te* tiré/lancé a los lobos". (No hay otra forma).


----------



## Karlaina

Gracias, Rayines.  Entonces, Ud. me esta' diciendo que el complemento indirecto (le) tiene que referirse a una persona.  No hay manera de sustituir a "la pelota" or "los lobos" con un pronombre dativo?  (Es que siempre me han dicho que cuando hay un complemento indirecto SIEMPRE es necesario incluir un pronombre antes del verbo, por eso me confundo...)


----------



## Outsider

It has nothing to do with whether the indirect object is a person or not, IMHO, but I do agree with Rayines. Her sentences sound much better. Simply put, in some sentences you just can't "compress" the objects into pronouns.


----------



## Szia

Karlaina said:


> Gracias, Rayines. Entonces, Ud. me esta' diciendo que el complemento indirecto (le) tiene que referirse a una persona. No hay manera de sustituir a "la pelota" or "los lobos" con un pronombre dativo? (Es que siempre me han dicho que cuando hay un complemento indirecto SIEMPRE es necesario incluir un pronombre antes del verbo, por eso me confundo...)


 
Mira, en español estándar, el complemento directo [C.D.] se sustituye por "lo", "la", "los, "las" mientras que el complemento indirecto [C.I] utiliza los pronombres "le" o "les" sin impotar si es persona u objeto inanimado.

Ejemplos de complemento directo (inanimado):
Comí *una rebanada de pastel *[C.D.] = *la *comí.
Escucho *las canciones* [C.D] = *las* escucho.
Escribimos *un ensayo* [C.D] = *lo *escribimos
Me diste *unos chocolates* [C.D] = Me *los* diste.

Ejemplos de complemento directo con "a" personal:
Llevé *a María* a la escuela = *la *llevé a la escuela
Conozco *a mi esposo* desde hace cuatro años = *Lo *conozco desde hace cuatro años.
Vi *a mis primos* en la playa = *Los *vi en la playa
Escuché *a las niñas* mientras cantaban = *Las *escuché mientras cantaban

Ejemplos de complemento indirecto
(le) traje unos dulces *a mi hermana *[C.I.] = *le *traje unos dulces. 
preparé la cena *para mis abuelos *[C.I] = *les* preparé la cena

Si el complemento indirecto fuera un objeto inanimado como en la oración
"compré adornos *para la casa*" igual podrías decir "*le* compré adornos".

Ahora, si quieres sustituir ambos complementos también es posible aunque quizás más difícil. Observa este caso:
(le) tiré comida [C.D] a los lobos [C.I.]
comida = "la"
a los lobos = "le", pero para sustituir los dos complementos se utiliza "se"
Así, la oración resultante es "Se la tiré"

Nota: (le) significa que es opcional, aunque es más común utilizarlo antes del complemento indirecto, también es correcto sin ese pronombre.


----------



## Rayines

Karlaina said:


> Gracias, Rayines. Entonces, Ud. me esta' diciendo que el complemento indirecto (le) tiene que referirse a una persona. No hay manera de sustituir a "la pelota" or "los lobos" con un pronombre dativo? (Es que siempre me han dicho que cuando hay un complemento indirecto SIEMPRE es necesario incluir un pronombre antes del verbo, por eso me confundo...)


No es exactamente eso, lo que no puedes es poner en primer lugar el pronombre de objeto directo junto con el de objeto indirecto cuando el primero es referido a la segunda persona.
A ver: Tú puedes decir: "Le tiré la pelota a Pedro" >>>> "*Se* (O.I.) *la* (O.D.) tiré".
Y también (aunque suena raro): "Tiré a Pedro hacia la pelota">>>> "*Se *(O.I.) *lo *(O.D., singular) tiré".
Es más fácil con los lobos: "Tiré los lobos a Pedro" >>>> "*Se *(O.I.) *los *(O. D.) tiré".
y, "Tiré a Pedro a los lobos": "*Se* (O.I.) *lo* (O.D.) tiré" 
Lo que no puedes es usar ambos pronombres si dices "Te tiré (a ti) a los lobos">>> "Te le tiré", o "Te tiré (a ti) hacia la pelota" >>> "Te le tiré".


----------



## Outsider

¿Y es posible decir "Te tiré los lobos" --> "*Te los* tiré"?


----------



## Szia

Only if you mean "I threw the wolves at you"

En la oración "te tiré los lobos", el complemento directo es "los lobos", entonces sí es posible decir "te los tiré"


----------



## Szia

Rayines said:


> Y también (aunque suena raro): "Tiré a Pedro hacia la pelota">>>> "*Se *(O.I.) *lo *(O.D., singular) tiré".


 
Me parece que en este caso "hacia la pelota" no es un complemento indirecto, más bien una frase preposicional que indica dirección. Quizá por eso suena raro al hacer la sustitución pronominal.  but I may be wrong...


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Esto se está poniendo color de hormiga....

En _Te tiré a los lobos _no se puede reemplazar por _le_ porque en este ejemplo "a los lobos" *no es complemento indirecto*, ¡es un complemento circunstancial! Sí lo es en el ejemplo de Szia: "Arrojé comida a los lobos".

¿Por qué en un caso sì y en otro no? ¡Tarea para la casa! Yo sólo puedo dar una respuesta tautológica:

El C.I es aquéllo que puede ser reemplazado por le. Como en el primer ejemplo no se puede, no es C.I. Tautología pura.

El resto de mis argumentos no son muy claros, si los expongo voy a confundir más todavía. Mejor me abstengo.

Szia tiene razón "hacia la pelota" es C.C. o preposicional, no sé, pero indirecto no es.

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Sigo...

Lo que pasa es que el C.I. es una categoría gramatical que depende de la semántica, del sentido de la oración.

Cuando se dice "Te tiré a los lobos" lo que estamos haciendo es acortar un C.C. más largo:

- Te tiré para que te comieran/destrozaran los lobos. 
- Te tiré donde los lobos para que te comieran.

Es lo mismo si se dice _"Te tiré al suelo"_, _"al suelo"_ no es C.I., no es el beneficiario.



> Tiré a Pedro a los lobos": "Se (O.I.) lo (O.D.) tiré"


Rayines: el reemplazo es posible, creo, dependiendo del sentido. Me puedo imaginar a Pedro como una pelotita y frente a mí un par de lobos a quienes les tiro este Pedro-pelotita, ellos lo reciben y me lo devuelven.. Creo que en este caso el reemplazo queda perfecto: _Se lo tire y me lo devolvieron. _Pero fíjate que cuando uno se ve enfrentado a una situación muy complicada decimos metafóricamente: _"Me arrojaron/lazaron/tiraron a los lobos"_. En este caso no es posible hacer la sustitución porque "_a los lobos"_ ya no es C.I.



> "compré adornos *para la casa*"


Szia: La gramática tradicional consideraba que el C.I. podía ser introducido por la preposición _para. _Actualmente, muchos gramáticos consideran que estamos aquí frente a un complemento circunstancial de finalidad. Mira la oración:

_Yo le compre adornos a mi hermana para la casa._

C.I.: le = a mi hermana.
C.C.: para la casa. 

_"Yo compre adornos para la casa" _es lo mismo pero sin C.I.

_Yo le compre adornos a la casa. _Ahora sí que sí .

Ahora no podemos intercalar _"a mi hermana" _porque al permitirse sólo un C.I. la frase se nos vuelve agramatical:

_Yo le compre a mi hermana a la casa _

Un abrazo para todo, incluido el bueno de Pedro que mal lo debe estar pasando con tanto lobo suelto.


----------



## Outsider

Muchas gracias, Ieracub.


----------



## Szia

ieracub said:


> Sigo...
> Szia: La gramática tradicional consideraba que el C.I. podía ser introducido por la preposición _para. _Actualmente, muchos gramáticos consideran que estamos aquí frente a un complemento circunstancial de finalidad. Mira la oración:
> 
> _Yo le compre adornos a mi hermana para la casa._
> 
> C.I.: le = a mi hermana.
> C.C.: para la casa.
> 
> _"Yo compre adornos para la casa" _es lo mismo pero sin C.I.
> 
> _Yo le compre adornos a la casa. _Ahora sí que sí .
> 
> Ahora no podemos intercalar _"a mi hermana" _porque al permitirse sólo un C.I. la frase se nos vuelve agramatical:
> 
> _Yo le compre a mi hermana a la casa _


Es una buena observación, aunque podríamos seguir hablando de esto eternamente. En realidad el análisis sintáctico de las oraciones es un tema muy debatible, en especial las funciones de las frases nominales, en estos casos los objetos directo e indirecto. Se complica más debido a las variaciones dialectales (leísmo, laísmo, loísmo) o si es un uso específico dentro de cierto contexto.
Una sola preposición tiene muchísimos usos y yo creo que en algunos casos, la preposición "para" sí denota el complemento directo. Por ejemplo, si digo "le compré dulces a los niños", el CI es "los niños" al igual que en "compré dulces para los niños". Ahora, el modo de analizar la oración definitivamente cambiaría si dijera "le compré dulces a mi tía para los niños".


----------



## ieracub

De nada, Outsider. Está súper entretenido el tema.

Szia: La verdad es que a mí también me cuesta convencerme de que, en ciertos casos, la preposición _para _no sirva para introducir el C.I. Por eso partí dejando en claro que había más de una visión: una tradicional y otra más actual. Me he limitado a reproducir lo que he leído al respecto.

Comparto contigo la opinión de que es debatible el asunto. Saludos.


----------



## Szia

Ieracub: Claro, entiendo las dos posturas. Te agradecería si me pasaras alguna referencia sobre la segunda postura, la más actual (no porque dude de lo que dices, sólo me gustaría leer más sobre el tema). Estoy muy de acuerdo en que el tema es entretenido jaja.

Por cierto... que quieres decir con "ponerse de hormiga"? nunca habia oido esa expresión.


----------



## Rayines

Ieracub: ¡10 puntos +!
¿Así que "a los lobos" no es C.I.?....¡pero qué hormigas somos!


----------



## AGATHA2

Szia said:


> "le compré dulces a los niños"


 
Hola : 

Quieres decir "les compré dulces a los ninos"


----------



## AGATHA2

ieracub said:


> _Yo le compre adornos a la casa. _Ahora sí que sí .


 
Dirías eso ????


----------



## ieracub

Szia said:


> Ieracub: Claro, entiendo las dos posturas. Te agradecería si me pasaras alguna referencia sobre la segunda postura, la más actual (no porque dude de lo que dices, sólo me gustaría leer más sobre el tema). Estoy muy de acuerdo en que el tema es entretenido jaja.
> 
> Por cierto... que quieres decir con "ponerse de hormiga"? nunca habia oido esa expresión.


 Ocurre que frecuentemente me encontraba con que algunos decían que el C.I. se introducía _con_ a y _para, _mientras que otros decían que sólo con _a. _El tema lo conversé con mis amigos profesores de lenguaje y aclaramos el punto revisando los apuntes universitarios. No tengo una referencia exhaustiva que toque el tema, pero wikipedia http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complemento_indirecto da una breve explicación muy similar a la que yo puse.

Decimos que una situación se pone color de hormiga cuando se complica en demasía. Era mi caso en realidad, porque vi que habían partido de una oración que parecía ser algo que no era y, mientras yo trataba de explicar esto y la sustitución correcta de los pronombres, cada vez que actualizaba la página aparecían nuevas respuestas y tenía que reescribir lo que había escrito para no repetirlo. Tú explicación está muy buena, yo sólo quise hacer una salvedad.

Rayines: Gracias por la alta puntuación que me otorgaste, más cuando en Chile la nota máxima es un 7. 

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

AGATHA2 said:


> _Yo le compre adornos a la casa_
> Dirías eso ????


Es raro, ¿no? Lo diría si quisiera expresar una relación afectiva muy intensa con mi casa o quisiera personalizarla con una finalidad expresiva en un relato en prosa, por ejemplo. La preposición _a_ sirve precisamente para eso. 

Saludos.


----------



## AGATHA2

ieracub said:


> Es raro, ¿no? Lo diría si quisiera expresar una relación afectiva muy intensa con mi casa o quisiera personalizarla con una finalidad expresiva en un relato en prosa, por ejemplo. La preposición _a_ sirve precisamente para eso.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Rarísimo !! Todavía si es un animal "yo le compré un hueso a mi perro" o  " le dediqué un poema a mi canario"


----------



## Karlaina

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.  De verdad que les agradezco mucho.  Me permiten hacer una preguntita ma's, solamente para aclarar...?  A ver si lo entiendo:  El "C.I." si' se puede referir a un objecto; lo que no se permite es decir "te le" o "te les."  En este caso, el C.I. no se puede sustituir por un pronombre y queda solo las frase "a los lobos" o "a la pelota" o lo que sea, de modo de que no sea SIEMPRE necesario incluir un pronombre dativo cuando haya C.I.  Cierto?


----------



## heidita

ieracub said:


> Esto se está poniendo color de hormiga....


 
¿Mande?



> En _Te tiré a los lobos _no se puede reemplazar por _le_ porque en este ejemplo "a los lobos" *no es complemento indirecto*, ¡es un complemento circunstancial!  Sí lo es en el ejemplo de Szia: "Arrojé comida a los lobos".¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?[/QUOTE]
> 
> A ver:
> 
> ¿Qué diferencia puede haber en tirar una persona a los lobos o una cosa? Eso sí que es grande.
> En ambos casos es el lobo el que se come a)a la persona b) la comida. En definitiva, comida. Ya sea fisicamente hablando, ya sea metafísicamente hablando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El resto de mis argumentos no son muy claros, si los expongo voy a confundir más todavía. Mejor me abstengo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Argumentos?
Click to expand...


----------



## Karlaina

Les puedo molestar con otra pregunta? Me acaba de venir a la mente que tampoco me suena las siguinetes traduccio'nes:

He throws you to me.
El me te tira.

He throws me to you.
El te me tira.

Estos frases con "te me," "me te," "te le," etc no me suenan, pero no soy nativa... A ver si algu'n hablante nativo o nativa me ayude con este asunto tan problema'tico. iMil Gracias!


----------



## heidita

Karlaina said:


> Les puedo molestar con otra pregunta? Me acaba de venir a la mente que tampoco me suena las siguientes traduccio'nes:
> 
> He throws you to me.
> El me te tira.
> 
> He throws me to you.
> El te me tira.
> 
> Estos frases con "te me," "me te," "te le," etc no me suenan, pero no soy nativa... A ver si algu'n hablante nativo o nativa me ayude con este asunto tan problema'tico. iMil Gracias!


 
Karlaina, ¿puedes cambiar de color, por favor?

En fin, tus frases son gramaticalmente correctas pero suenan realmente raras.

Con otra palabra quizás sea más claro. El complemento directo e indirecto pueden se personas.

El dio el niño a su mujer.
El se lo dio.

El me dio el niño.
El me lo dio.

El me entregó el bebé.
El me lo dio.


----------



## AGATHA2

Karlaina said:


> Les puedo molestar con otra pregunta? Me acaba de venir a la mente que tampoco me suena las siguinetes traduccio'nes:
> 
> He throws you to me.
> El me te tira.
> 
> He throws me to you.
> El te me tira.
> 
> Estos frases con "te me," "me te," "te le," etc no me suenan, pero no soy nativa... A ver si algu'n hablante nativo o nativa me ayude con este asunto tan problema'tico. iMil Gracias!


 
Lo siento pero tus frases no son correctas. Piensatelo sin pasar por reglas de gramatica: o es "te" o es "me" o es "le" En inglés tampoco puedes decir "He gave me you the book" or "He gave you him


----------



## Outsider

heidita said:


> A ver:
> 
> ¿Qué diferencia puede haber en tirar una persona a los lobos o una cosa? Eso sí que es grande.
> En ambos casos es el lobo el que se come a)a la persona b) la comida. En definitiva, comida. Ya sea fisicamente hablando, ya sea metafísicamente hablando.


¿Pero entonces cómo explica el hecho de que no se puede reducir "Te tiré a los lobos" a "Les te tiré"?


----------



## Karlaina

AGATHA2 said:


> Lo siento pero tus frases no son correctas. Piensatelo sin pasar por reglas de gramatica: o es "te" o es "me" o es "le" En inglés tampoco puedes decir "He gave me you the book" or "He gave you him


 
Muy buenos dias, 

Entonces, como diri'a en espan~ol aquellas frases?

"He throws you to me," por ejemplo.

Sin pensar en las reglas, yo hubiera dicho, "El te tira (a ti) hacia mi'."
Pero tengo, entonces, un complemento indirecto sin pronombre dativo.  Yo, antes, habia escuchado que el uso de aquellos pronombres en las oraciones donde aparece un complemento indirecto es necesario.  (No sabi'a que los pronombres dativos fuesen dispensables.)  Usando las reglas estrictas de la grama'tica, esta oracio'n seri'a (en su forma ma's reducida), "Me te tira." [me = C.I.; te = C.D.]  Ud me dice que esta' mal escrita la frase y estoy de acuerdo, pero busco una razo'n.  

pd - iVaya! No quise fastidiarlos con el rosado!  Solo me hace ma's facil "navegar" atravez de todas las entradas, pues asi veo mejor lo que he puesto yo y lo que han puesto los de ma's (y me gusta el rosado  )


----------



## Karlaina

AGATHA2 said:


> Lo siento pero tus frases no son correctas. Piensatelo sin pasar por reglas de gramatica: o es "te" o es "me" o es "le" En inglés tampoco puedes decir "He gave me you the book" or "He gave you him


 
 Disculpe, pero creo que si' pueden ser correctas esta's frases en ingles.  "He gave me you," se puede decir, tambie'n "He gave you him."  (No se' de donde vino "the book.") 

Por ejemplo, hablando a mi esposo, puedo decir, "I know God loves me because *he gave me you*."

Es posible que este yo equivocada, a mi no me parece gramaticamente incorrecta, aunque suena rara fuera del contexto. 

pd- Me da co'lera que no me funccionen los tildes; favor de su paciencia por mientras


----------



## heidita

Outsider said:


> ¿Pero entonces cómo explica el hecho de que no se puede reducir "Te tiré a los lobos" a "Les te tiré"?


 
Se puede decir "te tiré a los lobos". ¿Por qué no? Lo mismo que "lo tiré a los lobos" o "la (la comida) tiré a los lobos".


----------



## Outsider

Pero ¿y "Les te tiré"?


----------



## heidita

AGATHA2 said:


> Lo siento pero tus frases no son correctas. Piénsatelo sin pasar por reglas de gramática: o es "te" o es "me" o es "le" En inglés tampoco puedes decir "He gave me you the book" or "He gave you him


 
Lo cierto es que las frases de Katarina son raras. Pero pienso que son gramaticalmente correctas. Que es lo que pregunta . No si se oyen o o, sino si la forma en sí es correcta, y eso es cierto.

Dios me dio mi marido a mí.
El me lo dio.

Dios te dio tu marido a ti.
El te lo dio.

Dios me dio a ti (como amiga).
El me te dio.

Puramente en gramática esto sería correcto, pero desde luego, suena chino, con permiso de los chinos de este foro. 

Lo mismo sería correcto decir: He gave me you. Aunque nadie lo diría probablemente, ya que se diría más bien: He gave you to me.


----------



## heidita

Outsider said:


> Pero ¿y "Les te tiré"?


 
¿De qué viene compuesto? No se dice así. Te los tiré .


----------



## Outsider

Outsider said:


> ¿Pero entonces cómo explica el hecho de que no se puede reducir "*Te tiré a los lobos*" a "Les te tiré"?


----------



## Karlaina

heidita said:


> Lo cierto es que las frases de Katarina son raras. Pero pienso que son gramaticalmente correctas. Que es lo que pregunta .


 
Gracias, Heidita, es cierto que esto es lo que pregunto.



heidita said:


> Puramente en gramática esto sería correcto, pero desde luego, suena chino, con permiso de los chinos de este foro.


 

De acuerdo que suena raro.  Precisamente por eso quise encontrar otra manera de decirlo.  El problema que me enfrenta es que, de acuerdo al texto _Conexiones_, (y otros que he visto) 
"The indirect object pronoun is used even when the indirect object noun is expressed.  *Les *escribo una carta *a los periodistas*."

Con la oracio'n de Outsider, "Te tire' a los lobos," *a los lobos* queda solo, sin el pronombre dativo.  Aunque me suena mejor, quisiera saber si se permite decirlo asi'.

Que' piensa?


----------



## Claudia Pinto

Karlaina, Szia tiene toda la razón, se ve que ella conoce muy bien la gramática Española.   Encuanto a la frase "Te conozco a ti" está bien y es para dar énfasis, sin embargo la frase "Te conozco" es mejor.


----------



## AGATHA2

Karlaina said:


> "El te tira (a ti) hacia mi'.")


 
Y por qué no te gusta así. Eso se comprende perfectamente bien


----------



## Rayines

Después de leer este hilo me he quedado reflexionando si realmente no se puede decir en la expresión: "Te tiré a los lobos" >>> "Te les tiré" (Es decir, te tomé y te arrojé a ellos). Lo que seguro no se puede decir es "les te tiré".


----------



## mhp

Rayines said:


> Después de leer este hilo me he quedado reflexionando si realmente no se puede decir en la expresión: "Te tiré a los lobos" >>> "Te les tiré" (Es decir, te tomé y te arrojé a ellos). Lo que seguro no se puede decir es "les te tiré".


  Why would you want to say this? I thought the explanation of *ieracub *was very clear. Since that explanation was in Spanish I’ll try an English version.

  Every noun introduced after a *verbo+a* is not necessarily an indirect object of the verb. 

For example in “_asistió a la fiesta_”, _la fiesta_ is not an indirect object, in “hueles a hombre”, hombre is not an indirect object of the verb either. 

Therefore, you cannot say “*le asistió” or “*le hueles”, you have to say “asistió a ella/esa”, “heules a él/eso”. 

If I want to say “you smell like him”, I have to say “hueles a él”; “*le hueles” is grammatically incorrect because ÉL is not an indirect object of the verb. Same thing is happening with the verb tirar. 



> *tirar *2. tr. Arrojar, lanzar en dirección determinada. *Juan tiraba piedras a Diego*
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


  Here Juan is not throwing stones TO Diego. He is throwing stones AT Diego.

  Juan las tiraba a él

  You cannot replace “a él” with an indirect object pronoun for the same reasons that I mentioned before: Diego is not an indirect object 

 "Tiraba piedras a la ventana." _La ventana_ is not an indirect object as much Diego was not.


----------



## Szia

ieracub said:


> De nada, Outsider. Está súper entretenido el tema.
> 
> Szia: La verdad es que a mí también me cuesta convencerme de que, en ciertos casos, la preposición _para _no sirva para introducir el C.I. Por eso partí dejando en claro que había más de una visión: una tradicional y otra más actual. Me he limitado a reproducir lo que he leído al respecto.
> 
> Comparto contigo la opinión de que es debatible el asunto. Saludos.


 
A partir de este thread he estado pensando mucho en el tema y creo que sí, me estoy convenciendo. La preposición "para" parece no introducir el complemento indirecto. Estuve reflexionando sobre el mismo ejemplo que puse: "compré dulces para los niños", pensé que quizás aquí aunque no esté expresado el objeto directo sería "a mí". Podría decir "me compré dulces para los niños" y significa exactamente lo mismo. ¿Puede ser?


----------



## heidita

mhp said:


> Here Juan is not throwing stones TO Diego. He is throwing stones AT Diego.
> 
> Juan las tiraba a él
> 
> You cannot replace “a él” with an indirect object pronoun for the same reasons that I mentioned before: Diego is not an indirect object




I am sorry, mhp, I do not agree. All the above mentioned (which I have not copied) is quite right, but when it comes to 

Yo tiraba piedras a Diego.

This would be put into pronouns:

*Yo se las tiraba.* 

Being "se" the indirect object. No doubt.

It doesn't matter in this case whether you wanted to throw the stones at or to him. Se las tiraba is perfectly correct Spanish. And _se _(Diego) is the indirect object. 

(Where the hell is Lazarus???)

I still believe that "a los lobos" is the indirect object, as the wolves are the direct benefactor of the direct object. I personally do not find the arguments given convincing. Neither does Rayines obviously who has shown a great knowledge of grammar all along.

Let's think of pelota.

Tiro la pelota a ti.

Te tiro la pelota.

Te la tiro.

Tiro al niño a mi marido. (he is going to catch the baby, hopefully!!!)

Se lo tiro.

I wonder why you have said that tirar cannot be used with an indirect object or did I misunderstand?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Uf, vaya lío, creo que al final todos tienen su punto de razón. En mi opinión la diferencia estriba en si usamos tirar en el sentido de arrojar algo a alguien (o algo) o en el sentido de tirar algo a algún sitio. Por ejemplo:

Así por ejemplo si yo digo "Tiré comida a los lobos", en este caso "a los lobos" sería el complemento indirecto, pero si decimos "Tiré a Paco a los lobos", en este caso "a los lobos" sería un complemento circunstacial, ya que aunque es más que probable que los lobos se van a beneficiar de la acción, no es es eso lo que queremos decir.

Otro ejemplo, pero visto de otro manera, si decimos "tiré la lata a la basura", creo que queda claro (o eso espero) que "a la basura" no es el complemento indirecto.

Espero no haberlo líado más.

Ant.


----------



## Rayines

> I still believe that "a los lobos" is the indirect object, as the wolves are the direct benefactor of the direct object. I personally do not find the arguments given convincing. Neither does Rayines obviously who has shown a great knowledge of grammar all along.......................


Comparto con vos, Heidita, por más que le di vueltas a la cosa, me sigue pareciendo que "a los lobos", aún en la infeliz expresión "te tiro a los lobos" sigue siendo un objeto indirecto, porque aunque sea metafórico, se puede hacer la clásica pregunta: "¿A quién te tiro?", a los lobos. Mi intervención comenzó para aclarar que no se podría decir "les te tiré", luego pensé que tampoco se podría decir "te les tiré", pero de esto último no estoy tan segura . Voy a tratar de "investigarlo". 





> ......(Where the.......... is Lazarus???)..........


Saluditos.


----------



## mhp

Szia said:


> A partir de este thread he estado pensando mucho en el tema y creo que sí, me estoy convenciendo. La preposición "para" parece no introducir el complemento indirecto. Estuve reflexionando sobre el mismo ejemplo que puse: "compré dulces para los niños", pensé que quizás aquí aunque no esté expresado el objeto directo sería "a mí". Podría decir "me compré dulces para los niños" y significa exactamente lo mismo. ¿Puede ser?


 I’ve been thinking about this too. Some verbs in Spanish can have more than one indirect object. 

  (Les) compró dulces a los niños

  Does this mean that he bought sweets FOR the children or does it mean he bought sweets FROM the children? Both interpretations are correct and the exact meaning can only be deduced from the context. 

  Compró dulces para los niños
Se los compró

*(Le) compró al viajante un abrigo para su mujer
  Se lo compró para ella

  Here we have two indirect objects at the same time: el viajante (the person FROM whom the object was purchased) and su mujer (The person FOR whom the object was bought). Although ELLA is still an indirect object, we cannot replace it with a pronoun because usually verbs in Spanish do not take more than one indirect object pronoun. 

  So I think an indirect object can be introduced by PARA as well as A. However, this does not mean that we can always replace an indirect object introduced by PARA with a pronoun.

--
*The sentence is from an example in María Moliner Dictionary


----------



## mhp

heidita said:


> I wonder why you have said that tirar cannot be used with an indirect object or did I misunderstand?



 Juan tiraba piedras a Diego: Aquí *tirar *significa "Arrojar, lanzar en dirección determinada".
  I say this because of the definition of the verb tirar in the DRAE that I quoted before. From the definition, it seems to me that A DIEGO is really HACIA DIEGO: En dirección determinada.

  If it is common to say “se las tirabad” in the sense that it could mean either: “He was throwing them AT him” and “He was throwing them TO him”, then perhaps tirar is not used the way I thought it is used. 

  Juan tiraba piedras a la ventana
  He was throwing stones AT the window. At least in English, it doesn’t make sense to say: He was throwing stones TO the window; because a window is normally not the recipient of the stones. Do you also translate this as "_se las tiraba"?_

  Is there any change in meaning?

  Juan tiraba piedras hacia Diego
  Juan tiraba piedras a Diego

  Juan tiraba piedras hacia la ventana
  Juan tiraba piedras a la ventana



Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Uf, vaya lío, creo que al final todos tienen su punto de razón. En mi opinión la diferencia estriba en si usamos tirar en el sentido de arrojar algo a alguien (o algo) o en el sentido de tirar algo a algún sitio. Por ejemplo:
> 
> Así por ejemplo si yo digo "Tiré comida a los lobos", en este caso "a los lobos" sería el complemento indirecto, pero si decimos "Tiré a Paco a los lobos", en este caso "a los lobos" sería un complemento circunstacial, ya que aunque es más que probable que los lobos se van a beneficiar de la acción, no es es eso lo que queremos decir.
> 
> Otro ejemplo, pero visto de otro manera, si decimos "tiré la lata a la basura", creo que queda claro (o eso espero) que "a la basura" no es el complemento indirecto.
> 
> Espero no haberlo líado más.
> 
> Ant.


This makes a lot of sense to me


----------



## Karlaina

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Karlaina* 
"El te tira (a ti) hacia mi'.")

Y por qué no te gusta así. Eso se comprende perfectamente bien 
(dicho por AGATHA2)

AGATHA2,
No es que esta oraci'on no me guste. ial contrario! Esta oracio'n me gusta ma's que el otro (que tiene reemplazado los pronombres). El dudo que tengo es que esta frase lleva complemento indirecto (mi'), pero no aparece el pronombre apropriado, que seri'a "me". Debido a que tiene que haber un pronombre dativo cuando haya complemento indirecto, la oracio'n seri'a, 

"[El] me te tira." (conforme a la fo'rmula: [sujecto] + C.I. + C.D. + verbo)

Esta oracio'n no me sono', y por eso hice la pregunta si se podri'a correctamente tener una oracio'n con C.I. sin incluir el pronombre dativo.

iQue relajo hice con mi pregunta!


----------



## Outsider

mhp said:


> Juan tiraba piedras a Diego
> 
> Here Juan is not throwing stones TO Diego. He is throwing stones AT Diego.
> 
> Juan las tiraba a él
> 
> You cannot replace “a él” with an indirect object pronoun for the same reasons that I mentioned before: Diego is not an indirect object


Mhp, most of what you have written is quite logical, but on this point I disagree. I'll go out on a limb, and state that you can indeed express that information in Spanish as:

_Juan le tiraba piedras._

I hope the native speakers will confirm this for me. (=_Espero que los hispanohablantes *me* confirmen esto_ in Spanish, by the way...)


----------



## heidita

mhp said:


> If it is common to say “se las tirabad” in the sense that it could mean either: “He was throwing them AT him” and “He was throwing them TO him”, then perhaps tirar is not used the way I thought it is used.


 
Really it is, Actually sometimes you have to ask whether he actually was trying to hit him or not, as the verb is not as clear as in English because of the different preposition.




> Is there any change in meaning?
> 
> Juan tiraba piedras hacia Diego
> Juan tiraba piedras a Diego


 
Yes, in the first sentence one would understand that Juan was not trying to hit Diego.
IN the second sentence one would think Juan was trying to hit him.


----------



## heidita

Por lo demás no sé si se ha mencionado el "otro" uso de tirar.

Me la tiro/me lo tiro.

I am having/I have sex with her/him.


----------



## heidita

Outsider said:


> _Juan le tiraba piedras._


 
Exactamente, la frase sería: *Juan se las tiraba.*


----------



## mhp

Outsider said:


> _Juan le tiraba piedras._
> 
> I hope the native speakers will confirm this for me. (=_Espero que los hispanohablantes *me* confirmen esto_ in Spanish, by the way...)


 Me too 

  Does this mean that Diego was receiving the stones or that the some of the stones where hitting him in the body and some didn’t hit him. The way you have phrasaed it, to me it sounds as if Diego was catching the stones.

--edit--
Sorry heidita, I posted this at the same time you were replying the question. Your explanation answers my question 



heidita said:


> Por lo demás no sé si se ha mencionado el "otro" uso de tirar.
> 
> Me la tiro/me lo tiro.
> 
> I am having/I have sex with her/him.



 Yes that translation also occurred to me, but I didn’t want to say anything. 

  ¿Cómo se hace el amor a la australiana?
  Acuestas a tu mujer y te tiras a la canguro.

  (the funny thing is that it is always el canguro (the animal), unless it is the babysitter (the person), but the joke is about the the use of articles in Spanish)


----------



## Outsider

Although the interpretation "Juan was hitting Diego with stones" would probably be the most common in practice, in my opinion the sentences could also be interpreted as "Juan was throwing stones in Diego's direction". For example, the two might be playing a game*, where each threw stones to (at?) the other, and then the other threw them back.

*O.K., so this would be a dangerous game, but imagine it was "pebbles" instead of "stones"...


----------



## ieracub

Hola, amigos:





Antpax said:


> Uf, vaya lío, creo que al final todos tienen su punto de razón. En mi opinión la diferencia estriba en si usamos tirar en el sentido de arrojar algo a alguien (o algo) o en el sentido de tirar algo a algún sitio. Ant.


 Esto es lo que intentaba decir en una de mis respuestas. Todo depende de cómo se interpreten las cosas (semántica). Y, por las respuestas anteriores, se ve que vamos por ese camino.

Quiero exponer los argumentos, que se estaban echando de menos, en contra de la interpretación de _"a los lobos"_ en _"Arrojé a Pedro a los lobos"_ como complemento indirecto. Sin desconocer por esto, que sí puede interpretarse en sentido contrario. Aquí van:

El problema es que los verbos como arrojar, tirar y lanzar son verbos que se contruyen habitualmente con complementos que indican la dirección del objeto lanzado y se usa para esto la preprosición _a_, la misma que introduce el complemento directo de persona y el indirecto. Por eso que el hecho de que el sintagma empiece por _a_ no nos dice gran cosa de la función que cumple en la oración. Por ejemplo:

_Arrojé a Pedro al suelo.
Arrojé mis monedas al aire.
Arrojé la pelota a la pared.
_
Mi opinión es que ninguno de los complementos del verbo es C.I.  Decíamos que el C.I.sólo puede ser introducido por _a_ (o por _para_, como vimos, según algunos autores), cualquier cambio de preposición altera su función:
_
Compré regalos a los niños.
Compré regalos por los niños.
Compré regalos con los niños._

Cambia el significado. Pero observen:

_Arrojé a Pedro hacia el suelo.
Arrojé mis monedas por el aire.
Arrojé la pelota contra la pared._

No cambia respecto de las originales. Por lo que me inclino a pensar que el uso de a en estas oraciones introduce un complemento preposicional, no un C.I.

En _"Arrojé a Pedro a los lobos"_, en la interpretación más natural a mi juico (_Enfrenté a Pedro con los lobos_), puedo reemplazar la preposición sin incurrir en cambios semánticos:

_Arrojé a Pedro hacia los lobos. 
Arrojé a Pedro contra los lobos._

Pero no puedo hacerlo sin cambiar el significado en

_Arrojé comida a los lobos._ (Significado: Di de comer a los lobos)
_Arrojé comida hacia los lobos.
Arrojé comida contra los lobos._

-------------

Por otro lado, creo que hay una cierta lexicalización en _"arrojar a los lobos"_. El verbo y lo que le sigue se enlazan fuertemente para adquirir un significado específico que altera la significación del verbo cuando el sujeto es una persona. La unidad _"arrojar a los lobos"_, desde el punto de vista semántico, se convierte en una unidad verbal inseparable de su suplemento, como si fuera simplemente un verbo. (No estoy seguro de si estoy ocupando bien los términos, quédense con la idea de fondo).

_"Arrojé a Pedro a los lobos"_ es igual a 
_"Arrojé a Pedro a los leones"_, pero distinta de 
_"Arrojé a Pedro a las hormigas"

_)A propósito de hormigas y de sus colores)

Por el contrario, noten que aquí no hay diferencia de funciones:

_Arrojé comida a los lobos.
Arrojé comida a las hormigas_.

Lo mismo pasa con _"La miré a los ojos"_. Suena perfecto y hermoso, pero si hacemos un pequeño reemplazo empezamos a chirriar:

_La miré al pelo. La miré a los hombros_.

¿Por qué? En mi opinión, porque _mirar a los ojos_ debe interpretarse como una sola unidad. Naira, que fue quien hizo la pregunta sobre esta oración, concluyó que _a los ojos_ es un suplemento del verbo.

-------------------

Siguiendo la misma idea expuesta para mostrar por qué algunos defienden la idea de que _para_ no intruduce el C.I, si vemos _a los lobos_ como C.I. por qué, entonces, puedo contruir sin cambiar las funciones:

_Le arrojé a Pedro sus mentiras a los lobos._

_a Pedro_: CI
_sus mentiras_: CD
_a los lobos_: ¿?

----------------------------------

_"Compre regalos a mis padres"_ suena bien, pero habitualmente duplicamos el CI:
_"Les compré regalos a mis padres"_. Suena mejor y no percibimos ninguna alteración.

_"Arrojé a Juan y a Pedro a los lobos" _suena bien, pero
_"Les arrojé a Juan y a Pedro a los lobos"_ suena a leísmo, ¿no?

Compárese con
_Arrojé alimentos a los lobos. _-> _Les arrojé alimentos a los lobos._

------------------------------------

¡Ufff! Se me acalambraron los dedos. Tomen lo anterior sólo como opiniones de un inexperto en gramática, no hay nada categórico. Estoy aprendiendo igual que la mayoría de los que estamos aquí y estoy absolutamente abierto a cualquier crítica, y me encantaría que me las hicieran saber, pero, por favor, no sólo pongan cruces de incorrección donde no están de acuerdo. Explíquenmelas. Así aprendemos todos.

Ha sido un placeer, saludos.


----------



## AGATHA2

_ Arrojé a Pedro a los lobos"_ es igual a 
_"Arrojé a Pedro a los leones"_, pero distinta de 
_"Arrojé a Pedro a las hormigas"_

_Eso sí, que no lo entiendo. ? Cuál es la diferencia ? mamíferos e insectos ? _


----------



## Rayines

AGATHA2 said:


> _ Arrojé a Pedro a los lobos"_ es igual a
> _"Arrojé a Pedro a los leones"_, pero distinta de
> _"Arrojé a Pedro a las hormigas"_
> 
> _Eso sí, que no lo entiendo. ? Cuál es la diferencia ? mamíferos e insectos ? _


¡Ni qué hablar de arrojar *las mentiras  *de Pedro a los lobos!...Bueno, por ahora, ruego que me dispensen...... .


----------



## heidita

Outsider said:


> Although the interpretation "Juan was hitting Diego with stones" would probably be the most common in practice, in my opinion the sentences could also be interpreted as "Juan was throwing stones in Diego's direction". For example, the two might be playing a game*, where each threw stones to (at?) the other, and then the other threw them back.
> 
> *O.K., so this would be a dangerous game, but imagine it was "pebbles" instead of "stones"...


 
This is perfectly possible, but a somewhat unusual interpretation. But definitely possible.


----------



## ieracub

AGATHA2 said:


> Arrojé a Pedro a los lobos" es igual a
> "Arrojé a Pedro a los leones", pero distinta de
> "Arrojé a Pedro a las hormigas"
> 
> Eso sí, que no lo entiendo. ? Cuál es la diferencia ? mamíferos e insectos ?


   

_Arrojar_ en _"Arrojar comida a los lobos" _tiene esta definición en el DRAE:





> 1. tr. Impeler con violencia algo, de modo que recorra una distancia, movida del impulso que ha recibido.


.Mientras que en _"Arrojar a Pedro a los lobos"_ en la interpretación que estoy intentando transmitir no debe tomarse en el sentido anterior, sino que hay que tomar _"arrojar a los lobos"_ como un todo, en donde la preposición _a _es, a mi juicio: 





> a
> 4. prep. Precede al complemento nominal o verbal que es régimen de ciertos verbos. Condenar a muerte. Jugar a las cartas.


 Compara:

_Condenar a Pedro._
_Condenar a muerte._

En el primer caso Pedro (CD) es condenado, pero en el segundo ¡no es la muerte la condenada!, no es el CD, es, según veo en la misma definición, un complemento regido.

_Condenar a la bruja_
_Condenar a la hoguera_

¡Son iguales, pero distintas!: Verbo + preposición + artìculo + sustantivo. ¿Qué las hace distintas? Pues que nuestros oídos se acostumbraron a que _Condenar a la hoguera_ era una sola cosa interpretable como una sola acción verbal.

Creo que lo mismo pasa con las frases que nos entretienen en este hilo. 
_"Arrojar [a alguien] a los lobos"_ significa poner a alguien a hacer frente a una situación complicadísima de la cual no tenemos gran esperanza de que salga bien parado.

Pero sólo funciona con arrojar a los lobos y arrojar a los leones, no con otro bicho.

Pero no es que esté negando la posibilidad de que sea C.I, efectivamente podríamos darle la interpretación según la primera definición que he transcrito: Tomamos a Pedro, lo impelemos con violencia, lo hacemos recorrer una cierta distancia movido por el impulso que le hemos dado, todo esto para beneficio de los lobos. 

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Rayines said:


> ¡Ni qué hablar de arrojar *las mentiras  *de Pedro a los lobos!...Bueno, por ahora, ruego que me dispensen...... .


 Candidata segura al Oscar por el ejemplo más ridículo de este foro. 

Intentaba decir algo del estilo:

_Arrojé tus mentiras al olvido. -> Arrojé al olvido las mentiras de Pedro._

Pero ahora forzando a Pedro a ser el "destinatario" de la acción del verbo

_Le arrojé al olvido las mentiras a Pedro._

Quería dar a entender que la función que cumple aquí _“a los lobos”_ era la misma que _"al olvido” _(la función, no el significado), pero no quedó muy bueno. Yo también me pongo triste

 

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

heidita said:


> This is perfectly possible, but a somewhat unusual interpretation. But definitely possible.


Una alternativa más lógica (para intentar acabar con los ejemplos ridículos ) sería "Juan tiró la pelota a Diego" --> "Juan se la tiró".


----------



## heidita

Outsider said:


> Una alternativa más lógica (para intentar acabar con los ejemplos ridículos ) sería "Juan tiró la pelota a Diego" --> "Juan se la tiró".


Sí, esto sería lo normal.


----------



## AGATHA2

ieracub said:


> Candidata segura al Oscar por el ejemplo más ridículo de este foro.
> 
> Intentaba decir algo del estilo:
> 
> _Arrojé tus mentiras al olvido. -> Arrojé al olvido las mentiras de Pedro._
> 
> Pero ahora forzando a Pedro a ser el "destinatario" de la acción del verbo
> 
> _Le arrojé al olvido las mentiras a Pedro._
> 
> Quería dar a entender que la función que cumple aquí _“a los lobos”_ era la misma que _"al olvido” _(la función, no el significado), pero no quedó muy bueno. Yo también me pongo triste
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Este hilo ya es casí un espectáculo dadaista  Adelante chicos, más lobos, mentiras y hormigas!!!!


----------

